# japanese cabinet making



## kiwi1969 (Dec 22, 2008)

Can anyone recomend web sites about traditional japanese furniture. I can find tool sellers and the like but not anything in depth . I have Kazuko Koizumi,s book and it has sparked a curiousity. I,m also saving up to get anything by toshio odate but that may take a while.
Being an expat means you live a somewhat nomadic existence and the mobility and scale of the japanese cabinetry has an appeal.


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hello Daryl,

You might want to get in contact with these folks. They have an extensive amount of info for you. I am certain you will be able to find some books or other means on Japanese furniture design and construction. 
BTW, I have a small collection of Japanese tools. Japan has some very interesting portable power tools for furniture and traditional post and beam construction that are not found here in the USA.

Have Fun with your projects, John


----------



## PaulMarcel (Oct 31, 2008)

Okay, maybe I'm tired, but I don't see the reference to 'these folks' 

I highly recommend the Toshio Odate book on "Making Shoji" even if you don't want to make any shoji. He walks you through the building process with modern hand tools, but always includes a tangent on how it was really done in the old days. There's a picture in there of him resawing a 18" wide 3/4" board (3' long) in half with a pull-saw. Un-believable. I think I have reread the first several chapters 3 times. In my case, I do plan on building 2 large shoji windows, but first the windows need to be replaced :-(


----------



## kiwi1969 (Dec 22, 2008)

John can you let me know who those folks are thanks, i,m keen to find out what they have.
Paul, i,m definately going to get some of odates books but not sure if i want to use japanese tools yet and i,m not too keen to work on the floor! but i,m sure i can make japanese style furniture with western tools


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hello, Sorry about that. I just realized I did not include the link.

Here it is: http://daikudojo.org/index.html


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

Here is a link that has a wealth of Japanese joinery, including many clear drawings.

http://www.nt.sakura.ne.jp/~garakuta/wood/english/


----------



## kiwi1969 (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks john, these are exactly what i want


----------

